# Muscular, Flabby, or Solid?



## tubofgoo (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello everyone!

A topic of concern has piqued my interest as of late, and I thought it might be fun to bring it up here in the forum, as I have been quite busy and unfortunately absent here. Recently, I have decided to join a gym near where I live, as a good friend of mine's girlfriend works there and knows most of the people who work there. A part of me has always liked being muscular and strong, so I thought it neccessary to fufill that aspect of myself as well as the side that likes being fat.

With that being said, it occured to me... what is the ideal that most people in the gaining community have about fatter men (and for that matter, females as well). Is the ideal men within this community one of a BHM who is more muscular, more flabby, or more solid (a combination of the former two)?


----------



## persimmon (Aug 6, 2007)

It's one of those things that will vary wildly by individual. Overall, though, attraction to "big, solid" men is relatively socially acceptable for women in north america, so you might be more likely to find flab-lovers congregating here.

Although I'm a real fan of wobbly pudge myself, I do like the big strong legs fat men tend to get.

p


----------



## Melian (Aug 6, 2007)

Too early to tell, but "solid" is in the lead. I voted for this option because, while I love the soft, squishiness, I also love knowing that there is a DEMON inside that man who could toss me around and obliterate other men. 

Muahahahaha


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Aug 6, 2007)

Melian said:


> Too early to tell, but "solid" is in the lead. I voted for this option because, while I love the soft, squishiness, I also love knowing that there is a DEMON inside that man who could toss me around and obliterate other men.
> 
> Muahahahaha



xD ditto my friend xD ditto!!! jejeje xD


----------



## lemmink (Aug 6, 2007)

Every time I clicked on one of these and was about to post, I remembered a really hot guy who fell into the other category. Darn!


----------



## tubofgoo (Aug 6, 2007)

persimmon said:


> Although I'm a real fan of wobbly pudge myself, I do like the big strong legs fat men tend to get.



I think women that are attracted to solid men are an example of the overlap between those on the other two extreme, and exist as the majority population not only because of the high variation of solid physiques, but also because a male who is solid can lean more towards muscular or more towards flabby - heavily muscled or extremely flabby are often considered extremes irregardless of the community we're in. 

Still, it's quite possible that individuals will have very specific tendancies like what you have stated here persimmon - wobbly pudge with strong legs. Like pieces of a puzzle, sometimes we can be attracted to features that don't seem to match, and FFA's attraction to BHM seems no different...


----------



## Daknee (Aug 6, 2007)

tubofgoo said:


> I think women that are attracted to solid men are an example of the overlap between those on the other two extreme, and exist as the majority population not only because of the high variation of solid physiques, but also because a male who is solid can lean more towards muscular or more towards flabby - heavily muscled or extremely flabby are often considered extremes irregardless of the community we're in.
> 
> Still, it's quite possible that individuals will have very specific tendancies like what you have stated here persimmon - wobbly pudge with strong legs. Like pieces of a puzzle, sometimes we can be attracted to features that don't seem to match, and FFA's attraction to BHM seems no different...



I think the same apply to men and what they want in their own bodies. I know it does for me. I wish I was more muscular here, less fat there, fat is ok here (pointing to different parts of my body). So you're right is saying "solid" is a middle of the road verbal reference.


----------



## DjGreedyG (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm a bit in between, I've got a soft belly but muscular legs, shoulders and upper arms.

Gordy


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Aug 6, 2007)

Flabby and so, so very soft; pliable and squeezable


----------



## SnapDragon (Aug 6, 2007)

Flab is fab 8-D~~

Although I would have probably chosen an adjective like 'wobbly' or 'soft', which to me evokes an image of cuddly and abundant subcutaneous adipose, whereas 'flabby' puts me more in mind of excess folds of skin. (maybe just a personal thing)

-SnapDragon.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm liking a little bit of solid with some flabby parts. hehe
Jiggly butt and tummy but strong/solid arms and legs.


----------



## StridentDionysus (Aug 7, 2007)

Melian said:


> Too early to tell, but "solid" is in the lead. I voted for this option because, while I love the soft, squishiness, I also love knowing that there is a DEMON inside that man who could toss me around and obliterate other men.
> 
> Muahahahaha



I'm not "solid" and I can do that


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 7, 2007)

*I love em all...but defenitely have a prefernce for the power lifter build..huge ALL OVER with a massive gut to match the huge guns....solid legs to carry me up the steps etc and toss me around (which isn't hard at low 130-140s ; >)*


----------



## Melian (Aug 7, 2007)

StridentDionysus said:


> I'm not "solid" and I can do that



Maybe you're an esper....


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 10, 2007)

Missa and Angel _both_ got close to my preferences. To quote an earlier post of mine on this forum...


Qit el-Remel said:


> (02-18-2006) I like stocky, thickly padded, kind of barrel-shaped guys who are cushy and resilient all over. :smitten:


Know what I mean?

-Qit


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 11, 2007)

I just like the way I am at the moment not too much muscle with a good amount of fat coverage and the boobs of a young girl, they are quite useful for consoling people I have found seeing as we have no strong mother figures in my friendship group I find myself playing the single parent which is quite odd sometimes but someone has to do it


----------



## newlylarge (Aug 14, 2007)

I assume this question is directed at FFAs, so I will try to express what my girlfriend seems to prefer in me. When we met, I was fairly muscular and also rather lean (thus, I suppose, "solid"). I know, because she told me, that my girlfriend found this attractive about me when we first met. But when I unintentionally gained a bit of weight, she liked that even more and wanted me to keep gaining. I did so, but I also kept-up my weight-lifting regimen.

So, as my girlfriend described it, I became softer, "puffy," and rounded all over, but with a decent base of muscle underneath thus keeping my basic "shape" as I grew fatter. The only exception was in my belly which went from being flat and firm, with a hint of visible muscle tone (not a six-pack to be sure), to becoming so large and round that there is no hint of its original shape.

In general, my girlfriend indicated that she liked the softness that my added weight provided all over, but also liked the extra size, roundness, and softness of my fat belly. She says that my belly has become "a very good pillow" for her to cuddle with and rest on.


----------



## Oceanbreeze (Jul 1, 2011)

I prefer BHM that are very flabby.:wubu:


----------



## Londonbikerboy (Jul 1, 2011)

Oceanbreeze said:


> I prefer BHM that are very flabby.:wubu:



Nice to see our flab is appreciated! :eat1:


----------



## Oceanbreeze (Jul 1, 2011)

Londonbikerboy said:


> Nice to see our flab is appreciated! :eat1:



The flabbier,the better! Thats my motto


----------



## IszyStone (Jul 2, 2011)

Flabby all the way!!!!


----------



## Jah (Jul 2, 2011)

I can't decide. I like all types of BHMs.:wubu:


----------



## Kaylathebudgie (Jul 2, 2011)

I can only appreciate muscles when it's accompanied by chubbiness.
I like flabby bellies.


----------



## SanDiega (Jul 3, 2011)

Soft, soft all the way.


----------

